# Duyuru > Siyaset >  ÖZAL'IN KİTABI...; Türk milletinden "çoban" ve "medeniyetsiz" bir topluluk olarak bah

## anau

ÖZAL'IN KİTABI...
Görselde görmüş olduğunuz kitap, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin 8. Cumhurbaşkanı olan Turgut Özal'ın yazmış olduğu ve içeriğinde Türk Milleti için pek çok hakaretamiz ifadeler içeren "La Turquie En Europe" adlı kitaptır.
Milletin Adamlarından biri olarak lanse edilen Özal kitapta, Türk milletinden "çoban" ve "medeniyetsiz" bir topluluk olarak bahsediyor. 
Türklerin kendi kültürleri olmadığını, Türkiye'deki kültürün Yunan kültürünün devamı olduğundan dem vuruyor.
Turgut Özal'ın kitapta geçen kendi ifadesi tam olarak şöyle;
"Bizi Türk sayarak dışlıyorsanız bilin ki, bizim Türk denecek bir şeyimiz yoktur, uygarlık adına neyimiz varsa hepsini Yunanlılardan aldık, bizim kültürümüz Yunan kültürüdür, oğlumun adı olan Efe bile, Yunancadır; bu nedenle, Avrupa Birliğine girmemiz için kültürel engel yoktur. Biz tepemizde Türk olmayan yöneticiler bulunmasını yadırgayan bir toplum değiliz, Avrupa Birliğine alınmamıza bu açıdan da herhangi bir engel yoktur!
Ne acıdır ki yüce Türk milleti Türklüğü aşağılayan bu Amerikan-Frenk mukallitlerine yıllardır oy veriyor. Türk tarihini çarpıtan, Türk tarihini yok sayan bu isimler yıllardır Türkiye'yi yönetiyor.
Ve ne acıdır ki bu Türk Düşmanlarını "Milletin Adamları" zannedenler kendilerini Osmanlı'nın mirasçıları olarak görüyor...
Not: Kitabın Orijinal dili Fransızca olup, Türkçe baskısı bulunmamaktadır...








Beğen · Paylaş

----------

